# need freeware to join/merge .wmv files



## jaygor (Jan 20, 2002)

Does anyone know of a freeware that will join or merge .wmv files ?

jaygor


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

windows movie maker

easyjoiner (trialware)

"Windows Media Encoder is Microsoft's free program for encoding its Media formats. It comes with a free utility called Windows Media Editor, which will cut and merge. Go to the Microsoft Website and search under Windows Media" ('lifted' from another forum )

to find some others, try the search function here


----------



## jaygor (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks I'll try that .. I only have three .wmv to join

jaygor


----------

